# First Batch of Skeeter Pee



## phogaboa (May 23, 2013)

Hello forum, 

I've just made my first batch of Skeeter Pee. It is my third brew - my two previous (and successful) brews were a milk stout, and an apple juice hard cider. 

I followed the instructions on Lon's site (thanks Lon!). One change: I used a self made starter of Lavin 1118. Transferred to a secondary on Sunday (at two week's time) after a SG reading between .099 and 1.0. After a few days rest, I tasted a sample of it, degassed by hand with a hanger, and added the yeast killers and sparkaloid.


The taste was fine. Tastes like - sour and tangy. I added some sugar to the sample, and the taste improved. So, I don't think any thing has gone wrong with my skeeter pee, since it tastes fine at two weeks out. My only concern - the flavor is VERY one dimensional. Even when I added the sugar, it still just tasted like...stale lemon flavored something. Just seems kinda...boring. 

It may simply be too early, but I really think I'm going to need to add some depth to this drink. I saw many use fruit juice to back sweeten. Does that add some additional flavor? Right now the flavor is just very monotone. What do you recommend?


----------



## Arne (May 23, 2013)

TRy a can of Welches strawberrybreezin or cranberry in a gal. of it. The strawberry will take a while to clear again, the cranberry mixes in clear, at least it has for me. Put these in before you add sugar. If you need it, you can add a bit of sugar afterwards. Good luck with it, Arne.


----------



## Elmer (May 23, 2013)

Oddly enough, after 8 years of making kit wine I started my own variation of "Pee" last night!

Best of luck & happy drinking!


----------



## CBell (May 23, 2013)

I was also unimpressed with my skeeter pee at that point. After about a month in the carboy, I am extremely pleased with the flavor. I know it's not a heavy red wine, but a teensy bit of aging helps it along.


----------

